# faire / pratiquer + sport ou activité - article : partitif / défini / indéfini



## Bajo

Bonjour,

Je fais *du* judo / Je pratique *le* judo.

Pourquoi deux articles différents dans des phrases qui sont presque parfaitement équivalentes ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux verbes ont simplement une construction différente.

Autre exemple, au féminin : _Je fais de la natation / Je pratique la natation._


----------



## Bajo

Oui, mais pourquoi *de la* dans un cas et *la* seulement dans l'autre ?

C'est toujours la même natation et les verbes faire et pratiquer me paraissent tout à fait interchangeables dans ce cas.

 En fait ce qui me pose le plus de problème est "Je pratique *la *natation"
La natation n'étant pas quelque chose de dénombrable on s'attend à avoir un article partitif (de la) et non pas un article défini (la)


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand il s'agit d'une activité, le complément d'objet du verbe _faire_ est précédé de l'article partitif non parce que cette activité est non dénombrable, mais parce que c'est ainsi que l'on distingue ce sens des autres sens de _faire_.

Je sais que ce n'est pas très satisfaisant comme réponse, mais il faut se dire que c'est comme ça. Il n'y a simplement pas de raison particulière pour laquelle _faire_ et _pratiquer_ se construisent différemment tout en ayant le même sens. (Ce serait comme se demander pourquoi _se rappeler_ est transitif direct tandis que _se souvenir_ est transitif indirect alors qu'ils ont exactement le même sens.)


----------



## Bajo

Merci beaucoup.

Je sais bien qu'en français il n'y a pas d'explication pour tout. Mais j'ai été étonné de constater qu'il y avait (parfois) des explications inattendues pour certaines choses.
C'est pourquoi je pose quelquefois des questions stupides.

PS: j'éviterai à l'avenir de décorer mes textes avec des petites bêtes dont je ne mesure pas bien la portée évocatrice.


----------



## pontaro

Bonjour!

J'aimerais savoir pourquoi on emploie les articles partitifs dans les expressions suivantes :

Je fais du tennis.
Je fais du ski.

Comme il est question ici d'un genre des sports, je pensais que les articles à choisir étaient "LE"...

Les articles sont vraiment difficile à utiliser pour un japonais comme moi!

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Donaldos

Bienvenue sur le forum pontaro !

C'est une spécificité du verbe _faire_. 

Quand on parle d'une activité, on utilise systématiquement l'article partitif :

_faire *de la* gymnastique, *des* maths, *de la* politique, *du* yoga_ etc.

Mais ce n'est pas le cas avec d'autres verbes plus précis. 

Par exemple : _pratiquer *la* danse,* le* judo_.

[…]


----------



## pontaro

Merci de votre réponse!

Mais je pense qu'il y a forcément une raison qui fait l'emploi de l'article défini avec le verbe "faire" bizarre, alors qu'avec d'autres verbes plus précis non. 

Je voudrais donc savoir s'il y a une différence de nuances pour un locuteur natif entre les deux phrases suivantes 
(à part le fait que la première ne se dit pas!)

1 Je fais le ski.
2 Je fais du ski.

Désolé de ne pas être très clair...

Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

Je ne vais pas être très clair non plus ^^

En français, comme dans d'autres langues, le verbe _faire_ a un très grand nombre d'usages différents, plus ou moins idiomatiques. Il apparaît notamment dans quantité d'expressions figées. 

Tu peux essayer de dire _Je fais *le* ski._ à un locuteur natif.

Son premier réflexe sera de considérer qu'il s'agit d'une erreur.

Si tu insistes, il pourra éventuellement essayer de trouver un sens à cette phrase. Mais le choix est large :

_fabriques_-tu un ski (l'objet) dont tu as déjà parlé ? 
_imites_-tu un ski (c'est difficile mais ça fait rire tes amis qui ont un sens de l'humour décalé) ? 
_joues_-tu le rôle d'un ski (dans une pièce de théâtre conceptuelle) ? 
t'_occupes_-tu de présenter le ski dans un exposé sur les sports d'hiver réalisé à plusieurs ("tu fais le hockey sur glace, toi le patinage artistique et moi _je fais le ski_")
etc.

A priori, tous ces sens de _faire_ existent. Mais ils conduisent ici à des phrases plutôt loufoques, particulièrement en l'absence de contexte. Aucun ne coule de source.

Et surtout, jamais le locuteur natif n'y verra une alternative correcte à la phrase _Je fais *du* ski._

L'emploi de l'article partitif signe un usage particulier de _faire_ qui permet une interprétation immédiate par le locuteur natif : on parle d'une activité, d'un sport. _Je fais *du* ski = Je pratique *le* ski_.

Donc, sans justifier cet usage (), je remarquerai naïvement :

1. que le fait d'utiliser une tournure particulière de _faire_ lorsque l'on parle d'une activité permet de limiter instantanément les interprétations possibles, au vu de la grande polysémie du verbe. La construction basée sur l'article partitif se distingue ainsi de la construction basée sur l'article défini, qui possède déjà beaucoup d'autres usages et sens associés.

2. que les verbes plus précis ne possèdent pas (par définition...) une telle multitude d'usages et de sens différents. La compréhension est donc beaucoup plus immédiate et aisée (_je pratique le ski_) et cette construction n'entre pas en compétition avec d'autres emplois possibles de ces verbes.


----------



## Chimel

Je comprends un peu la perplexité de Pontaro: quand on dit "faire du tennis", on ne voit pas très bien de quelle partie de l'ensemble "tennis" il serait question, alors que c'est plus clair pour "faire du yaourt" ou "avoir de la chance", par exemple. L'article défini serait a priori plus logique. On dit d'ailleurs "jouer au tennis", "jouer à la balle".

Mais voilà, une langue n'est pas toujours logique. On attendrait peut-être "faire le tennis"*, mais c'est "faire du tennis" qui se dit (peut-être pour distinguer cet usage des nombreux emplois possibles de _faire_, comme le suggère Donaldos).


----------



## askalou

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

en Français, dit-on:

Je pratique le/du sport?
Je pratique la/de la natation?

Avez-vous connaissance d'un règle qui explique pourquoi l'on utilise l'article partitif plutôt que le déterminant?

MERCI


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On fait _du_ sport, mais on pratique un sport. Et "un" parce que le terme est considéré comme indéterminé (par rapport à un sport particulier qui, lui, serait donc déterminé).

Donc : on pratique _un_ sport, mais on pratique le tennis

Pour "natation", qui est un nom parfaitement déterminé, on emploie donc _l'article défini_ (le / la).


----------



## askalou

Merci pour la réponse 

Donc "je pratique le sport" ne se dit pas?



Maître Capello said:


> Quand il s'agit d'une activité, le complément d'objet du verbe _faire_ est précédé de l'article partitif


Je vais faire du ménage = je vais faire le ménage. non? qu'on utilise l'article partitif ou le l'article défini le sens de faire reste le même?


----------



## Roméo31

A mon sens, non.

Si tu me dis que tu vas faire *le* ménage, je comprends que tu vas faire tout le ménage, au moins tout celui qui est à faire.

Alors que si tu me dis que tu vas faire *du* ménage, j'entends que tu ne vas pas faire nécessairement tout le ménage, tout au moins tout celui qu'il y a à faire. Autrement dit, tu peux nettoyer les sanitaires et ne pas passer l'aspirateur alors que cela serait nécessaire ; et pourtant, tu vas faire* du* ménage dans ce cas-là.

Bonne après-midi !


----------



## askalou

Oui, mais je réagissais à la réponse  de Maître Capello et dans les deux cas le sens de "faire" est bien celui de "pratiquer une activité", que je la fasse complètement ou en partie.


----------



## Maître Capello

askalou said:


> Je vais faire du ménage = je vais faire le ménage. non? qu'on utilise l'article partitif ou le l'article défini le sens de faire reste le même?


J'aurais dû préciser _activité *sportive*_… (Le ménage n'est en effet pas une discipline sportive ! )

Dans le cas du ménage, _faire_ = effectuer, réaliser (une tâche, un travail) ; tandis que dans le cas d'un sport, _faire_ = pratiquer. Le sens n'est donc pas exactement le même et il est peu étonnant que le verbe se construise différemment.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,


askalou said:


> Donc "je pratique le sport" ne se dit pas?


Non, on n'emploie pas la phrase avec "le". En revanche, on dit  bien qu'on "pratique un sport".

Par contre, dans une _proposition subordonnée relative_, cela reste possible : "... le sport _que_ je pratique"


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour les ami(e)s,
Quelle serait la bonne option en français (ou toutes deux seraient possibles? "J'aime faire / pratiquer des sports à risque".
Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

Le verbe _pratiquer _est le plus adapté, mais dans le langage courant, bien des gens emploieront le verbe _faire_, il me semble.


----------



## Bára

Bonjour à vous tous,
J'aimerais vous demander quel article utiliser dans la phrase : "Je ne fais pas du tout .... sport." (quand on parle des activités de loisir).

Mes élèves m'ont posé cette question. Je leur ai dit qu'il faillait dire plutôt "je ne fais pas du tout le sport" ("du ... de" me semblait étrange, je ne savais pas pourquoi.) Mais maintenant, je trouve qu'il faut dire "je ne fais pas du tout de sport."

J'ai dit à mes pauvres élève une bêtise, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## jekoh

Bára said:


> je trouve qu'il faut dire "je ne fais pas du tout de sport."


Vous avez raison


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour, 
Est-ce qu'on peu dire spécifiquement pour ces sports: faire du traîneau, et faire du plongeon avec le verbe faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Nawaq

Salut,

Faire du traîneau 
Faire du plongeon ... non, mais faire un plongeon, oui. Correction faite, pardon rouelle.


----------



## rouelle

Merci Nawaq! Et on pourrait dire faire du cyclisme, faire du motocyclisme, faire de l'automobilisme et faire de l'aviation?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nawaq said:


> Faire du plongeon ... non


Si, c'est possible s'il s'agit de la discipline sportive.

Pour toutes les disciplines sportives, on emploie l'article partitif : _faire du plongeon, du cyclisme,_ etc.


----------



## Nawaq

Faire du plongeon, ah oui ? wow c'est bizarre, j'ai toujours cru que la discipline avait un autre nom, pourtant j'avais l'habitude d'en voir souvent à la télé... bah, je suis vraiment pas douée !


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un doute:
Lequel de ces verbes s'utilise pour la structure 'adjectif possessif+ sport préféré ?

- Où est-ce qu'il aime aller faire son sport préféré  ? À la piscine ou à la mer?
- Où est-ce qu'il aime aller pratiquer son sport préféré ? À la piscine ou à la mer?

Moi, je crois qu'il faut utiliser 'pratiquer'...

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## rolmich

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
_faire _est un verbe "fourre-tout" et il est toujours préférable de choisir un terme plus spécifique. (sauf expression figée telle que _faire le beau/faire l'amour_ etc...)


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En fait, "faire" ne s'utilise que dans le cas d'un indéfini : _"faire du sport"_.
Dans tous les autres cas d'utilisation courante, on utilise effectivement "pratiquer" ou un autre verbe de sens voisin.


----------



## Elena_HK

Bonjour! Est-ce correct d'employer l'article partitif pour des activités sportives après le verbe "pratiquer"? Je trouve pas mal d'examples dans l'internet, cependant les dictionnaires ne donnent pas de tel emploi.

Pratiquer *du* sport à une fréquence régulière permet d'entretenir les muscles, d'aider à maintenir son poids
Encadré par des moniteurs diplômés, vous pourrez pratiquer du canoë, du kayak, de l'aquarando, du rafting, du canoë-raft, de l'escalade

Est-ce qu'il existe d'autres verbes sauf "faire" après lesquels l'emploi de l'article partitif est regulier?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'article partitif n'est pas très naturel avec le verbe _pratiquer_, contrairement au verbe _faire_.

_pratiquer du sport_  

_pratiquer *un* sport_ 
_pratiquer *le* canoë / *le* kayak / *l'*aquarando / _etc. 

_faire *du* sport_ 
_faire *du* canoë / *du* kayak / *de l'*aquarando /_ etc.


----------



## Elena_HK

Merci bien de votre réponse.
Je voudrais préciser un peu à propos des exemples cités: est-ce qu'ils sont tout à fait incorrects, même dans la langue parlée? Ou il s'agit d'une faute répandue? Le deuxième example est tiré du site Station Sports Nature Haute-Corrèze

Pratiquer *du* sport à une fréquence régulière permet d'entretenir les muscles, d'aider à maintenir son poids
Encadré par des moniteurs diplômés, vous pourrez pratiquer du canoë, du kayak, de l'aquarando, du rafting, du canoë-raft, de l'escalade


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, on ne dit pas _pratiquer *du* sport_ tout seul, mais on peut l'employer avec un complément circonstanciel (généralement de temps) comme dans l'exemple que vous avez cité :

_Pratiquer *du* sport à une fréquence régulière permet d'entretenir les muscles…_


----------



## ellimacccc

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une question sur la fonction de "*de*" avec le verbe *faire* et *jouer*.
Dans ce site ( FLE : Faire (une activité) - Français langue étrangère - La conjugaison ) il dit que "*de*" dans "*faire du sport*" est une préposition. ( Pour parler d'une activité que l'on pratique, on utilise le verbe *faire* au présent de l'indicatif, suivi de la préposition *de*)
Mais plus haut dans cette discussion on dit que "*de*" fait partie de l'article partitif (du /de la)
Comment je peux comprendre cette règle grammaticale ? Est-ce que ces deux explications sont toutes acceptables ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon le TLFi (§ II.D, c'est moi qui souligne) :


> *3.* Domaine du _sp.,_ des _loisirs._[L'obj. est un subst. précédé de l'art. partitif] Pratiquer, s'adonner à.
> *a)* [L'obj. désigne un sp., une discipline] _Faire de la musique, du tennis._ _J'ai connu plusieurs femmes distinguées qui disaient ne pouvoir bien penser, ni bien causer, qu'en faisant de la tapisserie_ (Michelet, _Peuple,_1846, p. 24).
> − [L'obj. désigne l'instr.] _Faire du ski, du vélo, de la voile._ _Il y a un petit prêtre qui fait de la bicyclette _(Claudel, _Poés. div.,_1952, p. 877).
> *b)* [L'obj. désigne une activité] _Faire du camping, du tourisme, du sport._
> ♦ _Faire de l'exercice._ Se dépenser, marcher. _Travaillant toujours, sortant peu, ne faisant presque pas d'exercice, moi qui marchais tant autrefois_ (Hugo, _Corresp.,_1852, p. 73)._Qu'il bouge, qu'il se promène, qu'il fasse de l'exercice_ (Mounier, _Traité caract.,_1946, p. 335).



Dans _faire *du* sport_, le _du_ est l'article partitif masculin, formé historiquement par contraction de la préposition _de_ et de l'article défini _le_. On ne l'analyse toutefois plus ainsi de nos jours : l'article partitif est un article à part entière, sans aucune préposition. Autrement dit, dans _faire du sport_ il est plus adapté de dire qu'il s'agit de l'article partitif que de la préposition _de_, d'autant plus que le verbe _faire_ est transitif direct.

Cela dit, qu'il s'agisse d'un article partitif ou plutôt de la préposition _de_ suivie de l'article défini (éventuellement contractée avec lui), cela n'a pas beaucoup d'importance.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

Je sais pas pourquoi comme dans "faire de l'histoire, faire du théâtre", on doit utiliser l'article partitif..?

Quelqu'un pourrait m'en expliquer la raison en détail, svp??


----------



## Locape

Avec le verbe 'faire' (qui a par ailleurs de très nombreux usages), quand on parle d'une activité (ou d'un sport), on utilise toujours l'article partitif, sauf si on le remplace par un verbe plus précis, comme 'pratiquer' ou 'apprendre'.


----------



## Nom unique

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours possible de poser des questions concernant ce sujet, mais j'espère qu'il y a quelqu'un qui veuille répondre quand-même

Alors, je me demande si "faire + activité" soit vraiment ce que l'on appelle "article partitif"? Est-ce que c'est possible que c'est en fait une expression ou la préoposition "de" rencontre l'article défini? 

Curieuse de savoir


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, il s'agit bien d'un article partitif et non du verbe 'faire de', qui n'existe pas en tant que locution verbale, comme 'commencer de' ou 'abuser de', mais je ne suis pas une grammairienne.
C'est peut-être subjectif, mais 'pratiquer le tennis' implique d'en faire régulièrement, alors que 'je fais du tennis' ne renseigne en rien sur la régularité de l'activité. Est-ce que c'est parce que c'est plus vague qu'on emploie le partitif ? On ne sait pas si on en fait un peu, pas mal ou beaucoup ? C'est vrai que c'est difficile d'avoir une réponse précise quand il s'agit aussi d'expressions consacrées.


----------



## Chimel

Je répète ce que je disais en 2011 (le temps passe...): il s'agit sans doute "techniquement" d'un article partitif, mais son emploi n'est pas très logique ici car il ne s'agit pas de désigner une partie d'un ensemble "sport, tennis...".

Dans "je fais du yaourt", on peut comprendre "un peu de yaourt" (par rapport à tout le yaourt existant), mais pas dans "je fais du tennis". "Faire du/de la + activité" doit être considéré comme une expression idiomatique, qui échappe à la logique.


----------



## Nom unique

Merci tous les deux ! Alors, je n'ai qu'à accepter que c'est difficile à comprendre pourquoi  

Par contre, je suppose que la différence entre "pratiquer" et "faire" n'est pas toujours une option. On dirait pas "pratiquer le cheval"...? Mais bon, je pense que je comprends ce que vous voulez dire


----------



## Locape

On dit 'faire du cheval', mais 'pratiquer l'équitation'.


----------

